# Girls, What Type of Undies Do You Like to See a Guy Wear?



## clarkekent (Dec 2, 2015)

Girls, what kind of underwear do you like to see a guy wear? :O


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

* * * *ANYTHING TIGHT AF* * * *

Not like your avatar. Must be tighter than that.

Idk, boxer briefs but not g-string lololol


----------



## ShySouth (Jul 30, 2015)

Boxer briefs. No tighty whities or g-strings.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

^ Oh ffffffffffff I forgot yea no tighty whities. Whew. I almost forgot to exclude that one.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Like, boxers, preferably with pants over them.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Briefs. But please no white Fruit of the Loom ones. That would remind me of my dad.

Something like this is nice:


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

I'm fairly sure the answer would have to be our own undies . Kinda awkward if she catches you wearing hers lol


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Atheism said:


> * * * *ANYTHING TIGHT AF* * * *
> 
> Not like your avatar. Must be tighter than that.
> 
> Idk, boxer briefs but not g-string lololol





Atheism said:


> * * * *ANYTHING TIGHT AF* * * *
> 
> Not like your avatar. Must be tighter than that.
> 
> Idk, boxer briefs but not g-string lololol


I'm.worried about him. his avatar's pants and so are a lot of his threads getting. lol..

no too tightly whities... skid marks make those shi*ey whities. hahahaha I'm a comedian.. but I've just had a voddie and winey fair enough.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Boxers are not sexy at all. They don't even look like underwear. They look like shorts.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

KILOBRAVO said:


> I'm.worried about him. his avatar's pants and so are a lot of his threads getting. lol..
> 
> no too tightly whities... skid marks make those shi*ey whities. hahahaha I'm a comedian.. but I've just had a voddie and winey fair enough.


Yeah absolutely no tighty-whities eeeeeuugh I can't even think about it lmaao



komorikun said:


> Boxers are not sexy at all. They don't even look like underwear. They look like shorts.


Ikr. Like no offense to anyone who wears them but they really are not. They are kind of childish to me. =/ Something a 14-year-old would wear.


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

komorikun said:


> Boxers are not sexy at all. They don't even look like underwear. They look like shorts.





Atheism said:


> Yeah absolutely no tighty-whities eeeeeuugh I can't even think about it lmaao
> 
> Ikr. Like no offense to anyone who wears them but they really are not. They are kind of childish to me. =/ Something a 14-year-old would wear.


I feel ya' on boxers & their look, BUT they're sooooo comfy:grin2: to me anyways :b


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

SmartCar said:


> I feel ya' on boxers & their look, BUT they're sooooo comfy:grin2: to me anyways :b


Hehe well yeah at the end of the day, they are articles of clothing that people can't see anyway. So you do you! 

And guys, in the case you are with a girl... I say do what you wanna do regardless, but maybe take a little extra notice to what you're wearing if you think a girl might see your undies  But girls have their own preference so all you can do is just wear what you like anyway.

Just, no tighty-whities. NO GIRL LIKES THAT LOL


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Atheism said:


> Hehe well yeah at the end of the day, they are articles of clothing that people can't see anyway. So you do you!
> 
> And guys, in the case you are with a girl... I say do what you wanna do regardless, but maybe take a little extra notice to what you're wearing if you think a girl might see your undies  But girls have their own preference so all you can do is just wear what you like anyway.
> 
> Just, no tighty-whities. NO GIRL LIKES THAT LOL


I'LL HAVE YOU KNOW MY MOM SAYS I LOOK GREAT IN MY SPIDERMAN TIGHTY-WHITIES!

AND THEY ARE CALLED BIG BOY UNDERPANTS NOT TIGHTY WHITIES


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Limmy said:


> I'LL HAVE YOU KNOW MY MOM SAYS I LOOK GREAT IN MY SPIDERMAN TIGHTY-WHITIES!
> 
> AND THEY ARE CALLED BIG BOY UNDERPANTS NOT TIGHTY WHITIES


 :lol

That woman's smile is very disturbing! :lol


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

A thong please and also a bra.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Boxer briefs? Or boxers? I don't really care. Whatever he likes and is comfortable with taking off. :teeth


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Boxer briefs are my vote. Look so nice!



mezzoforte said:


> Boxer briefs? Or boxers? I don't really care. Whatever he likes and is comfortable with taking off. :teeth


Lol. :grin2: Your pic looks amazing lady. Gorgeous hair!


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

realisticandhopeful said:


> Boxer briefs are my vote. Look so nice!
> 
> Lol. :grin2: Your pic looks amazing lady. Gorgeous hair!


Thanks.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Nothing too tight, so probably boxer briefs. I'm okay with whatever he's comfortable in though <3


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

I make sure my undies clearly accentuates my package, so that IF I ever have to pull my pants down, I look hung.


----------



## Twilightforce (Aug 7, 2016)

komorikun said:


> Boxers are not sexy at all. They don't even look like underwear. They look like shorts.


Exactly what I thought it was when I was kid and wore it to the store.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Invisible kind


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

would this be considered a bit pervy if the genders were reversed in the question?


----------



## Dissipated (Aug 10, 2016)

Walter Whities


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Underwear is an invention of greedy capitalist clothing manufacturers who are only interested in extracting your resources. Throw off your chains -- and your underwear -- men!


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Dissipated said:


> Walter Whities


My favorite  :haha


----------



## Kandice (Jan 26, 2017)

thongs or hipsters, just for the torture

I'm confused why this is even a question because guy's underwear are just plain ugly. And I don't understand why they're so ugly. I'd want to see all guys wear thongs, howbow dah?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Pantaloons.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

The mitten.


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

komorikun said:


> Boxers are not sexy at all. They don't even look like underwear. They look like shorts.


thats true although I do wear them and they are comfortable . Im wondering if I should switch to silk or something:smile2:
I used to wear fruit of the loom, I got tired of them a long time ago


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

If trying to look sexy... Something lacey and black and tight or skimmpy, or female underwear styles if it suits them. Answer also depends on what kind of *** they have of course.

No underwear is pretty hot too.

Otherwise whatever is comfortable obviously.



KILOBRAVO said:


> would this be considered a bit pervy if the genders were reversed in the question?


I think I saw a thread about preferences in women's underwear floating around recently, but maybe there wasn't and I'm remembering wrong.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Scuba gear.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

boxers.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I know someone who wears briefs and then boxers on top. So ordinarily, he wears 3 layers.


----------



## Uniqueme (Mar 22, 2017)

Boxers


----------

